# Redskinfan228 Hospitalized



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

I know you all dint know me I am Mrs Redskinfan228. My husband talks about you guys here and in the PSYCO's all the time just wanted to let you guys know what happened. He started having chest pains on Thursday and he finally went to the emergency room Friday when the pain got too bad, Long story short he wass having a heart attack (he is 42). They rushed him into surgery where they did an agioplasy and inserted a stint to an artery that was 99% blocked. He is at sentara leigh right night and should be OK. we hope to have him home somtime christmas or the day after. I just knew he would have wanted you all to know.

Mrs Redskinsfan228


----------



## jjaachapa (Aug 7, 2004)

I'm sorry to hear such news at this time of year. Hope he gets well soon and be home in time for New-Year. Tell him Chapa says to hang in there and we are all thinking about him. 
Chapa


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*I'm with Chappa......*

Tell your hubby the Dogg will keep him in his thoughts and prayers. One day at a time. Get well soon my friend.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Sorry to hear about one of our best buds and be sure not only will he be in out prayers but your entire family. Let him know we are thinking about him and tell him Striper season aint over yet so he has to get better quickly.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

I am so sorry to hear about Ken being hospitalized. I hope you and your family will be all right through the holiday weekend. If there is anything we can do for you - anything at all - please let us know.
Also, please let Ken know that his buddies are all thinking of him and we are wishing him the very best.

Thank you very much for letting us know what happened. There are many people here who will be looking forward to hearing from him in the very near future. 

Then, once he's back to 100%, let him know that if wanted to spend Christmas in bed all he had to do was ask.


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

Thanks for telling us, please know that you and Ken are in our thoughts and hope for a speedy recovery. 

Please keep us up to date.


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

*Catman32 is out of town but says*

to tell you that he sends you and yours his best also, and to call any of us if you need anything.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Thoughts and prayers to him and family, and may the recovery be speedy. Hey Ken, when you get home, ease up on them there Cowboy fans, might help keep the stress level down.

Oh, and get home by tomorrow, be the best present you can give your family!

Shooting one up to the Big Guy that tomorrow, you will be home, where ya belong, with the family on Christmas!

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

*My prayer just left ..*

for the big Angler in the sky...Let Ken know we did it again "go redskins"!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Tell him our prayors are with him and to
stop watching the Redskins games until
he feels better. I know that my BP
goes sky high during games...no kidding.


----------



## jerseysalt (Jul 8, 2005)

*redskins*

wow.......my prayers and thoughts are with you.....oh mrs red tell him the skins beat the g men today...god bless...JS


----------



## Fly Wacko (Aug 8, 2005)

*A prayer...*

Even this Dolphin Fan will say a Prayer.

FW


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

*Get well soon*

So you don't have to lift all the pennies I think hat should send a check.
Hope you feel better asap.


----------



## Woofer (Dec 1, 2005)

Mrs *******, 
Sorry to hear about your husband. Hope he gets better soon.


----------



## GotchaMack (Jun 16, 2004)

My prayers are with you and your husband. I am glad to hear he will be OK, and you can tell him the Skins are as good as in the playoffs. Also tell him to rest up real good during these coming cold months and we'll all see him on the beach in the Spring.


----------



## Advisor (Jan 12, 2003)

I've been there twice [one tripple and one double bypass] Mrs Redskinfan and he'll be fine. Just don't let him get too friskey for the next couple of weeks. I, and all the other PSYCO's, are thinking of ya and are here to help in any way we can. Just say the word and we'll be there.

Ken, whaddya trying to do ... take my place???


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

Thanks guys he wasnt too happy when I told him i posted his condition. But he just made me read them all to him he says thanks for keeping him in your thoughts and prayers and thanks to Rory for giving him a call. He said he will send a better response once he is up and about 

The Mrs.


----------



## rufus george (Dec 16, 2004)

Mrs Redskinsfan228,
Remind Ken we got a trip planed to fish down south one of these day. Hope he gets on his feet real soon. If ken or you have any questions (medical), he's got my number.

take care Redskinsfan228 family

Rufus George


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

I really hope he gets better soon.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

i'll say a prayer for you guys tonight... get better soon ken


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

*Hurry and get well*

Ken , my prayers are fer ya Bud


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

GET WELL SOON MY FRIEND...keep that stress level down and if the doc says you can't use the heavers anymore...well i think i can find them a home...lol...take care and lets go fishing...


----------



## 15917 (Aug 22, 2005)

Ken, my family and I will say a prayer for you. I hope the best of health for you this Christmas.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Get well soon. I gues the ******* success is just to much for you. Get well soon. Long walks are in order for you.


----------



## Dyhard (Oct 24, 2002)

RedskinFan228 said:


> I know you all dint know me I am Mrs Redskinfan228. My husband talks about you guys here and in the PSYCO's all the time just wanted to let you guys know what happened. He started having chest pains on Thursday and he finally went to the emergency room Friday when the pain got too bad, Long story short he wass having a heart attack (he is 42). They rushed him into surgery where they did an agioplasy and inserted a stint to an artery that was 99% blocked. He is at sentara leigh right night and should be OK. we hope to have him home somtime christmas or the day after. I just knew he would have wanted you all to know.
> 
> Mrs Redskinsfan228


Tell him that it happened to me 12 years ago and I know that it is a shock but you can and will get over it. Its a great time to get rid of bad habits if you have any. Watch your diet and get the proper amount of exercise. Tell him to sign up with Sentara Explore Health on great neck road. He will be in good company.
If you smoke, get all your friends to kick your but until you quit.


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

All the best Ken!

I hope you get well soon. We need you for the playoffs!


----------



## Mrs.Fishbones (Jun 23, 2005)

Fishbone and myself send wishes for a speedy recovery. If there is anything you need just let us know. He will be in our thoughts .....


----------



## hooper (Mar 20, 2004)

Get well soon Ken,Our thoughts and prayers are with you and yours.

hooper


----------



## Caught Myself (Sep 14, 2004)

Ken, I'm glad you got into the ER in time and you're recovering well. Get well and back out there real soon. Thoughts and prayers from me and mine are with you.

George


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Get well soon Ken. You and family are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Ganina (Nov 18, 2005)

Please get well soon. You are in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

*Speedy Recovery!!*

Goodness, thanks for telling us about Ken. He is a good man, fisherman and a loyal Redskins fan. What some guys won't do to have a tv set to themselves...all kidding aside, it is Christmas Eve and our family is adding an extra prayer for Ken and you this night and we'll keep you in our thoughts, our hopes and prayers for a speedy recovery. 

Warm regards,

Milt


----------



## JimInVA (May 17, 2005)

My thoughts, prayers and best wishes to my friend and fellow PSYCO, Ken.. and to Ken's entire family.

Remember... fishing can be wonderful therapy. I volunteer to carry your gear, set your rigs and cast your bait to soak... until such time as you can do so yourself.

Get well soon!

Jim


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*Christmas miracles*

well redskinsfan is doing better and the skins beat the crap out of the giants.


sounds like a double play xmas miracle.

get well soon.

jeff


----------



## Freddrum (May 19, 2000)

*Get well soon Ken*

The stripers are just starting to hit the OBX. Seriously, take it easy & you'll know when you're ready to fish again.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*Must be from*

all the excitement of all those rare ******* wins. 
Here's wishing you and your family a blessed day Redskinfan228. 

GO COWBOYS!   ...For the sake of your future health.


----------



## Steve O (Nov 3, 2005)

hurry up and get well. we,ll save a few strippers for you.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

I'm sorry to hear that. I will keep you family in my prayers.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Yo Ken, get well soon!!! Ease on the stress level... I beat them Cowboys twice this year.. for everyone else on the schedule, there's nothing to worry about...


----------



## Kenmefish (Apr 21, 2000)

What a shock! My family will be praying for Ken to have a fast recovery. 

Ken


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

Get well!

I'm sure those Skins helped you out a bit yesterday!


----------



## Kajun (Jul 13, 2003)

i wish you a speedy recovery redskinfan!


----------



## TC (Oct 21, 2002)

*Prayers for you and your family...*

I hope everything will be alright. He is a really nice fellow online and I look forward to fishing with him someday...
All of you are in our thoughts and prayers...
Tom Collins and family


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

Hope you have a speedy recovery so you can get out there at Little Creek Inlet.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Ken hurry up and get well soon. We all look forward to seeing you healthy at the next PSYCO meeting. Dont let them skins stress you out.

Rick


----------



## bottomrig (Sep 29, 2005)

Best wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

*I am overwhelmed*

Well I am home now and just want to say I am overwhelmed by the outporing of support and well wishes from all my fishhing friends and I do mean friends. I really did not expect this and when the wife read the first few last night to me it lifted my spirits. The best part was I was able to get home, although missed the morning festivities, before the whole day was shot.

Now I will tell you what happened: Thursday night I was feeling these pains in my chest, I had had them like that once before about a yr ago and they went away. Just as these did after a hour or so. Well the next morning they were back. Felt like someone was pressing on my chest, no difficulty breathing just pressure. Well the pressure would build then subside each time getting stronger. I struggled into work a couple hours late. I was outside smoking w/my boss and one come on I told her I was going to the emergency room, she said go. Well I had no intention of going I was going home, Well I was almost home and the pain was so bad i mean worst i have every had....turned around and went to emergency room. They took me in after a 10 min wait and with in minutes I was hooked up to 4 diff I.V. with all kinds of drugs including nitro and had to take some asprin. Still severe pain after two shots of morphine i was able to lay down (couldnt it hurt so bad. I have been in there about 10 minutes. The cardiologist tells me I am having a heart attack I ask am I going to die and he says "you very well could" now I am sure that made my heart skip a beat. 2 minutes later I was in the OR getting angioplasty and a stint in an artery that was 99% blocked. a day and a half in intensive care and another day and a half in regular room quite alot of begging from me a nice DR and I was able to make it home for Christmas. Couldnt have done it without your prayers that i truly believe. Slept through most of even so but was home anyways. Now let me tell you why i was there. Colesterol level well within the normal range everything was normal except the damn smoking. So that was a real wakeup call. NO MORE SMOKING. 42 and almost killed me. I am not one of those to reform and then preach so I will say it once to all my friends and fishermen/women out there dont end up like me quit now. 

Once again thanks for all the posts and calls even the one at 2:00am especially that one thanks thriftyangler

looks like be a few weeks before i can fish or bowl or have fun if you know what i mean......but will still be throwing heavers sorry rattler  hope those striped ones will still be around  Thanks everyone and God Bless


----------



## Kajun (Jul 13, 2003)

good to hear ya back home redskinfan....time to change the lifestyle for sure...........i quit smoking thanksgiving day after taking zyban for a couple weeks....havent smoked since....my cholesterol was high..so i knew i had to do something before i ended up with a heart attack, but no telling how much damage i've done to myself from 20 years of smoking and eating fast food and junk....is there a test docs can do to check out your veins to see if they clogged?


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

Kajun said:


> good to hear ya back home redskinfan....time to change the lifestyle for sure...........i quit smoking thanksgiving day after taking zyban for a couple weeks....havent smoked since....my cholesterol was high..so i knew i had to do something before i ended up with a heart attack....is there is test docs can do to check out your veins to see if they clogged?


not sure if there is a noninvasive one or not they did a heart catheter on me they go in from an aterey in the groin area and run a camera and dye into yor heart and watch it on xray to see if they are clogged. Usually you are sedated but mine was an emergency so I was fully awake they just numb it. Thing was I had one 7 yrs ago because of an allergic reaction to some medication then they said I had the artery's of a twenty year old. shows you how fast this can happen. I would recommend a stress test if you have had any discomfort when exerting your self if not ask your doc about the colesterol lowering drugs and you should be fine


----------



## hooper (Mar 20, 2004)

Hey Ken, Glad to see your back home and on your way to a full recovery.
Take care of your self and Merry Christmas to you and yours.

hooper


----------



## fishbone4_14_74 (Feb 7, 2005)

Glad to see ya back here ,, had a few of us worried.. i was wondering why i couldnt get ahold of you this weekend. i was dealing with he same thing with my mother but she didnt go to your extream, well Kimm and i was going to pop in and surprise ya today from Chesapeake General,, but you was already discharged and still no answer at the house im thinking we just missed ya. Well my boy take it easy and relax when ya ready let me know and we will make that trip south.

BoNeS


----------



## Fireball (Aug 15, 2005)

Happy to hear that you are back home and out of danger. I guess you'll be resting at home for a while. If there is anything you need while at home, don't hesitate to give me a call. You know that I'm not working now and I'm available to run any errands that you might need done. Feel free to give me a call anytime...you've got my number. Once again, glad that everything is better now and look forward to fishing with you again real soon. Follow the doc's orders and just kick back for a while and watch the bowl games.
Howie


----------



## chuck(skidmark) (Jul 11, 2004)

Man, I just looked at this board for the first time in a couple of days. Ken, I am so glad that everything has worked out OK. Got your PM and sent one back at you. The "new toy" should be there any time now. Hope it helps speed along your recovery.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Hey Ken....*

Glad you're home. Rest and get better. Take care.


----------



## jerseysalt (Jul 8, 2005)

*********

so glad to here you are ok.......JS


----------



## Jake Ace (May 4, 2000)

I wasn't around on the board for a couple days and Holy Cow. 

Glad you're home. Take it easy and do exactly what they tell you to do from now on.

Jake Ace


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

Take care of yourself and I'm glad you pulled through this in good shape.....now ditch the smoking and stick around!....the R


----------



## Blues Chaser (Aug 8, 2005)

I don't know you personally, but any friend of the Redskins who loves to fish is practically my blood brother. Take care my brother, from the middle part of the state.
By the way, I wore my Redskins shirt to the store the day before the Dallas game. The store clerk said "oh we have some shirts for the REAL team back there on the shelf." I said "What team would that be?" He puffed up in his best MIchael Irvin pose and said "why, America's team the Cowboys." I said " oh yeah, the Cowboys. They're a good team alright. But the problem is, I only follow POFESSIONAL FOOTBALL." Get well soon. 
Blues Chaser


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

So glad to see you back. I wish you a full and speedy recovery. And just for you "Go Skins!!"
They are looking like a Gibbs Team now.


----------



## 1fishinmusician (Jun 8, 2005)

Glad to hear you're doin better, best wishes for a speedy recovery!


----------



## JimInVA (May 17, 2005)

It's great to hear that you're back home. Hang tough, my friend!

Jim


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Glad your home rest up and get healthy, prepare yourself for the new season.


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

Glad to see you back man, take care of yourself. Glad to see you quiting them heaters too. Nuttin but bad. I used to smoke I am only 31 but I had to quick for reasons similar to yours.


----------



## Shoeless (May 21, 2001)

Ken, good to see your home. Take it easy and rest up for the big ones.


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

Glad to hear you are doing better!

Doc put me on baby aspirin a few months ago because he thought he MIGHT be seeing the beginning of some small blockage.

I only smoke when I am fishing... Don't really know why. Pick them up, put them down... Guess it's a caveman, hair dragging kind of "with the guy's" kind of thing.

Ya listening, AL? Don't want to get any ER calls from you in CALI!

I can think of others than need to put them down to ... Teo ... Neal... Clyde.. I can go on, but I won't.

I know it is a personal thing and a habit to boot. I like that first little kick from ol Nick O Teen, but after that it's just something to do...

Any way, KEN - Happy New Year - Glad you are around to share in it!


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Ken, glad ya home alright. ANd thanks for the message. Just another reason for me to quit smoking.


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

Darn Dawg...I thought ya gave em up last year when ya lost the feeling in you extremities..... ...the R


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

HAPPY TO HEAR YOU ARE HOME...and can still fish(got to many rods anyway...lol)...get rid of them smokes...wish i could...we need a non-smoking section at the meetings?...hope to see you fit real soon...take care...


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

Ken, really glad you are back home, sorry I missed the thread earlier. Sucks that we need such a wake-up call to examine our lifestyle. 

While I quit smoking 5 years ago, the diet and exercise part is the area I need to get a move on. Honestly, I'm just waiting for the symtoms to come on. I know what I've got to do but taking that first step is something I find too easy to evade, (until I have beeping monitors in the background).

The number of guys in our age bracket having cardiac difficulties is alarming (but understandable).

Prayers and good wishes for you, we need ya here! I'm going to make a PSYCO meeting in the spring God willing! See ya there.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

*Welcome home Kenny,*

and God bless you and keep you safe. Its amazing what one thing we don't even think about can do to us. Ok, low cholesterol, but the cigarettes....hmmm...

Very Glad You are HOME!!! Good Health and Happiness in the New Year. We'll wet that line yet!

Milt


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

*Glad to see you at home!*

If you will listen to your doctor and us, you can go fishing soon


----------



## cockroachjr. (Jul 18, 2005)

I wish you a speedy recovery. Get well and I hope you can get back to fishing real soon.
p.e.a.c.e.


----------



## hic-lock (Jun 27, 2001)

Just checked in after the holidays, a BIG DITTO on the recovery skinsfan.

It's great to hear things are going well!


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*So glad your doing better*

Sorry I missed your wife's posting earlier.

My wife and I are busy taking care of our son we almost lost on Dec. 11 to a car accident. He spent 6 days in Shock Trauma. He is gettig better every day. 

Any way am really glad your home and on the way to a full recovery.


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

WOW! You even got a "go skins" from Digger. Now that's saying something!

Glad to hear you're on the mend!


----------



## Fish4Food (Jun 17, 2004)

*In our thoughts and prayers*

Ken,

Get well soon, you are in my families thoughts and prayers. My sons and I can't forget that day we met you at Lesner, me and the boys in our Eagles gear and you dressed in your Deadskins gear...  Take care and take it slow. You've given me another reason to put down the smokes - and may you continue to inspire all of us smokers. Hang tough and we'll see you on the beach soon.


----------



## redsoxfan (Jun 21, 2005)

*Glad to hear ya back home*

Sorry to hear about your illness. I'm glad to hear that you are back home. Been there, done that, know what you are going through, especially the not having fun part. Made several trips to UVA during the past year with a ticker that didn't want to beat right. (Kept beating fast, kinda like when you hook up with a big striper!!) Take it easy let us know if there is anything we can do for you. (Since I'm on the other end of I-64 the only thing I can do is throw a couple of Rainbow Trout your way! Also thanks to the Mrs. for keeping us informed.
Richard


----------



## Surf_Pier_Guy (Jun 9, 2000)

*Get well buddy!!*

Go SKINS!!!! We're going to the Super Bowl so please get well soon to witness another historical win!!!  

~SPG


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

*Get well pards!*

Jeeeesh KEN, I take off for Jacksonville Florida for a week and you fall apart on me.

Get well pards..............take care of your self.


----------

